# ICAA or CPA or IPA



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

Hi, I'm considering getting my skills assessment done. I am an ACCA qualified and also have a bachelors degree in applied accounting from oxford brookes degree, I am interested in knowing which body should I apply to? All three bodies charge more or less a similar kind of amount though ICA takes 8 weeks while CPA takes around 15 business days but I need to know with which body do I have highest chances of a positive outcome?

update: I've just discovered that IPA doesn't accept IELTS tests which are more than 2 years old so IPA is not an option anymore.

cheers


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

terry3218 said:


> Hi, I'm considering getting my skills assessment done. I am an ACCA qualified and also have a bachelors degree in applied accounting from oxford brookes degree, I am interested in knowing which body should I apply to? All three bodies charge more or less a similar kind of amount though ICA takes 8 weeks while CPA takes around 15 business days but I need to know with which body do I have highest chances of a positive outcome?
> 
> update: I've just discovered that IPA doesn't accept IELTS tests which are more than 2 years old so IPA is not an option anymore.
> 
> cheers


ICAA appears to be easier when it comes to Accounting Theory so if you have an overseas degree, play safe and apply to ICAA.


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

I will second black rider's opinion. ICAA is the best one though the turnaround time is lengthier.

Regards


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

Really? cuz I read on this forum a person got positive assessment from cpa although he only provided the Bsc honours degree documents to cpa.


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi

What do you mean by "really" ? We haven't asked you not to get assessed by CPA . I have just provided my opinion based on my personal experience.

If you find something more reliable and authentic feel free to act upon it . 

Regards


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for replying, actually you're right "really " didn't fit there. 

Anyways by personal experience you mean you had these same qualifications?

Regards


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

Not exactly the same qualifications but quite relevant though ! 

One thing that has not only been observed by me but by other forum members as well that ICAA is lenient in migration assessment than ICAA. People who have membership of professional bodies like ICAP etc find CPA more convenient while people who are graduates prefer ICAA.

One thing is for sure that a person getting a negative assessment by ICAA would get a negative assessment from CPA but not necessarily the other way around.

Regards


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

Thanks a million, ok so I wanna ask you let's suppose I omit one of the documents required for assessment will ICAA ask me subsequently to provide these documents or will they straightaway give me a negative outcome without even asking me to provide the missing documents?


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi

You have to provide them proof of the following :

1. You have a bachelors degree equivalent to an Austrlian Bachelor
2. You have 7 band in each module of Ielts academic test
3.You have covered 9 out of 12 modules including the four mandatory one relevant to your nominated occupation.

The burden to prove the above is on you . What kind of document you are trying to omit I am not aware of that but normally assessing bodies do not contact the applicant for further information rather decide the case on available documents. I am not sure about this but I haven't seen a case where ICAA has asked any applicant to provide missing documents.

Regards


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

They also list "letter of good standing " from your institute as a document required and I'm not sure if ACCA issue such letters to affiliates, I'll contact ACCA shortly for this.


----------

